
Brian Goetz on Java Language Futures (FOSDEM 2019) - pjmlp
https://fosdem.org/2019/schedule/event/java_language_futures/
======
melling
Switch expressions, pattern matching, value classes,…

Nice to the see Java is evolving quicker.

